# Share your day November 2013



## TICA (Nov 1, 2013)

Raining and very windy today.  Had about 12 trick or treaters last night.   I'm surprised, but the dogs did pretty good.   My son and girlfriend arrived later than expected.  They missed the plane due to Toronto traffic but finally arrived 4 hours later than originally planned.  In any case, they are here safe and sound so we had an evening of catching up.

Will be heading for the barn later today to pay the month's board - kills me but that is the way it will be until I get the new place underway.  At least it is an excellent barn with a very good manager who knows her stuff.  Won't be any riding today but I'll get to groom and have some horse snuggles.

Happy November everyone!!

Ozarkgal - what did you come with from the auction?????   The suspense is too much - tell us soon!!!nthego:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Spent the day playing with a floor plan program that's freebie for a 7 day trial.  Too good an op to pass up to map out what furniture will fit where in the unit I'm moving to.  Luv a freebie and it beats measuring up on graph paper and cutting the pieces out.  Been that track with this house.  



They only let you have 3 printouts and cover the background with a watermark but they must be a bit thick because a screencap nails it, and I can print it as a jpeg piccy.  Nyah.  Fancy not being able to outsmart a dumbass like me!  No idea how much they want, but I'm just about finished now so duzzen madder.  

 
 I'll spend the next few days playing with it and moving things all around again, we women do that kind of thing with furniture don't we? 



Anyone with reno dreams?  http://www.smartdraw.com/specials/floorplans.asp

They do charts and stuff too.  Home page:  http://www.smartdraw.com/


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy November to everyone too.  
Hope the wind and rain didn't get too bad up north.  We had lots of rain on the Gulf Coast, but no wind here.   
It's left us with beautiful fall weather today - cool and sunny.  




Diwundrin said:


> Spent the day playing with a floor plan program that's freebie for a 7 day trial.  Too good an op to pass up to map out what furniture will fit where in the unit I'm moving to.  Luv a freebie and it beats measuring up on graph paper and cutting the pieces out.  Been that track with this house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Di, my late husband used to have some CD disc set program for home plans to doodle with. It was more of an architecture and home style program along with floor plans.  I think it had everything in the program. .. I can't say that I ever got into any of it ... it was over my head ....   But I do bet it's fun, and  can keep you busy with details.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm trying hard not to buy any new furniture, maybe a smaller dining table that's all.  Making the stuff I have fit is what I'm having fun with.  Isn't it amazing that the stuff you don't like are the ones that fit and the faves have to get jetisoned? aaaagh.

This is a pretty easy one to use, took me a while to find all the tricks to it and then it's just fun.  It does the maths for me, luv that.  
I was given a CAD program years ago by an engineer.  I'll bet the bugger is still sniggering about me trying to figure it out. 



Here tis so far. Looks cramped but a lot of things are on casters and stow away. The table in the b/room is a 2leaf traymobile that I use as a computer table it folds to half size and stows out of the way.  The 2nd bedrm and back of the garage are craft/workshops the big tables are foldup trestles. It's won't be quite as chockers as it looks.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

Huh?  November?  Already?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

TICA said:


> They missed the plane due to Toronto traffic but finally arrived 4 hours later than originally planned.
> Ozarkgal - what did you come with from the auction?????   The suspense is too much - tell us soon!!!nthego:








  You got a trick and a treat!


TICA..I hope you didn't have to wait at the airport for the delayed flight...are you close?

About the auction...I chickened out and didn't go.  Right now the last thing I need is something to feed and take care over the winter.  Trudging out in the cold and snow in January to feed the cats is about all the outside animal responsibility I want now.  Maybe this spring if I can get brother to build me a small shelter in the pasture I'll rethink it.  Maybe a pony or mini donkey, something I could teach to drive.  (No Phil, I will not be teaching him to drive my car.)


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey TICA....how about those fainting goats? Easy to care for and worth a few laughs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ...  Maybe a pony or mini donkey, something I could teach to drive.  (No Phil, I will not be teaching him to drive my car.)



Well, what's the use of teaching him to drive, then? Unless you're going to _lease_ him a car ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Could get a mule.    That seems to be what men turn into when they get behind the wheel.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, what's the use of teaching him to drive, then? Unless you're going to _lease_ him a car ...




Well Phil, actually this is what I had in mind:








Diwundrin....





> Could get a mule. That seems to be what men turn into when they get behind the wheel.



I already have one of those...the man that is.

Di..when is the big move and are you moving far or will you still be in familiar geography?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Well Phil, actually this is what I had in mind:



LMAO! That is awesome! I would SO totally drive that to Florida! With a bumper sticker on the back that says "My Other Ass Is A Donkey" layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Love the 'buggy' OG


Only moving about an hour's drive down the coast where I'll be closer to the few relatives I still get on with, and be able to access a few more health and community services than I can get up here.  I know the area fairly well, and thought of moving there originally but it's a very hilly town and I hate walking up hills.  But now I can hardly walk more than a few yards comfortably anyway so it doesn't really matter.  That's what wheels are for.

It's a God's waiting room complex with 4 levels of care accommodation.  I'm going into an 'independent living' unit. I'll own it and pay weekly maintenance fees to the management instead of rates to the Council.  It's actually a cheaper deal than living here and the Council won't tend my garden or send someone up from the aged care facilities in an emergency.  They won't send a tradey up to fix a tap and don't offer meals if I want to utilise the option either.  

It's still close enough to a beach to smell the ocean and get the breezes and there's 2 good Chinese restaurants, a shopping plaza, a big RSL club  and a cinema in the town so it ain't all bad.  



I even met the 'neighbours' the other day on a trip down there. Only 2 units on the ground floor so it was good to meet them and find that they're really nice people.  I've lived here nearly 3 years and haven't a clue what any but 3 of the neighbours names are. Seldom see them and even more seldom get within talking range, so I'll have to learn how to 'socialize' again. 



Still can't sign the contract as it's being refurbished and not officially on the market yet, it's a fingers crossed and trust they'll keep their word that it's 'mine' exercise at the moment. Looks like being finished around Jan/Feb.   They're letting me choose colours and flooring so that's a good sign. Sure hope it goes okay though as there's bugger-all else of that standard on offer within a few hundred kilometres.  
There's another 'retirement village' there but it's a cross between a stalag and a trailer park and I won't be going into that one!   What a snob eh?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck for a smooth transition in your move Di.  It sounds like you will have more chances to be socially active and be will be safer with care staff close by in case of emergency.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 1, 2013)

_I am going to miss her Ozarkgal_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

Awww, Jilly, I didn't realize you two lived near each other and were real life friends...Well, now you'll have somewhere to go to visit.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I am going to miss her Ozarkgal_


There is a nice RSL at Nambucca Heads .... the dining room has a view too.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Get a grip Jilly, I'll be the same driving time/distance from Coffs as now, just on the other side of it, we can still do our lunches there.  That'll be closer for you too than driving up here.  There's a regular bus service to get me there if I can't drive. Nuthin' like that here, only the school bus.  aaaaghhh!
You're not getting away that lightly girly.  I luv those looong lunches. 



'Near' here is about 25 mins driving time apart OG.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> There is a nice RSL at Nambucca Heads .... the dining room has a view too.



The Bowlo has better, 'home cooked' style food though, at cheaper prices.  
The roast lamb special was fantastic the other day. The veges were actually roasted, not deep fried like the RSL.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Get a grip Jilly, I'll be the same driving time/distance from Coffs as now, just on the other side of it, we can still do our lunches there.  That'll be closer for you too than driving up here.  There's a regular bus service to get me there if I can't drive. Nuthin' like that here, only the school bus.  aaaaghhh!
> You're not getting away that lightly girly.  I luv those looong lunches.
> 
> 
> ...



_*Ok then if you say so, i thought it was a lot further than RR, will have to check out the kms and work it out, be nice if we had the use of a helicopter or Focca just checked  from MB to RR it's 30.3kms, & MB to NAM  it's 60.5 kms*



 _


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Meeting in Coffs, remember?  That's just next door for you. 



I don't measure places by distance, but travelling time.  I guarantee it can take longer to Coffs from here than from Namby even though it's closer.  If they ever finish the roadworks and lift the limit above 80k that'll change but who's gonna live that long?

What's the bet that as soon as I move they'll start doing up the road south of Coffs and I'll never again get to hammer it down a highway!  I'm cursed I tell ya, cursed.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 2, 2013)

_Won't be long for this stretch to be finished as we now drive on the right side 2 lanes which is the nth bound lanes and as the other side was finished i think it is just a matter of getting all exits finished and it will be open yay  It will be so good to be rid of the goat trail._


----------



## Casper (Nov 2, 2013)

_*Di, your prospective new home sounds a lot like what we have here with four levels of care.  We have a refurbished cottage, there are new ones but they were out of our price range. We have a licence to occupy and pay a fortnightly maintenance fee. We came here nearly 6 years ago and never had to pay council or water rates until this year. We thought we'd finished with all that after selling our house. Nothing we can do about it as in Victoria many other retirement villages are now having to pay these rates. Hopefully that won't happen with NSW, but who knows.:dunno:
Most residents here, including us, weren't very impressed with the decision but the Vic government is to blame for the change so what can we do?
*_


----------



## TICA (Nov 2, 2013)

I think the new spread sounds nice Di and how nice that some of the forum friends get to actually meet face to face.

Ozarkgal - be truthful woman, you were meant to have a mini mule!  I've been looking at them too but that will have to wait.   My son called to let me know he missed the plane so I didn't even go to the airport until we knew his arrival time.  The airport is about a 40 minute drive so not too bad at all.

Wild and windy rain yesterday so all of the leaves are off the trees and on the lawn.  My neighbor has a leaf blower so will pay his son to blow them all away when they dry up a bit.  Right now it looks like a cheap carpet out there!  

Today will either be rummaging through a wonderful bookstore that carries old and new books  OR the barn OR the land.  Don't know but whatever we do, I'll be happy with both of my children home - always love having them around.

TWHRider - hope the storm passed over your place without any damage.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Spent the day playing with a floor plan program that's freebie for a 7 day trial.  Too good an op to pass up to map out what furniture will fit where in the unit I'm moving to.  Luv a freebie and it beats measuring up on graph paper and cutting the pieces out.  Been that track with this house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The floor plan freebie is such a bonus, what a tremendous help!  It can all be very stressful, so anything that can make it easier is wonderful.  And, you're so right, getting everything in place as we want it is fun for most ladies.  I thoroughly enjoy it and am always willing to help friends who ask.  Enjoy your days of floor planning and thx for the helpful links. I've made note of all of them, ya just never know when they'll be needed.  

Good luck with your move! 
*


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Well Phil, actually this is what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 2, 2013)

A few of us from the old forum have met up TICA.  We travel a bit and whoever is in the area meets up for a lunch and a chat with other members from that area.  Jilly and I only got yakking on the forum and realised how close by we were.  Pity she wasn't a 6'2" he-man but Hell, you can't have everything can ya? 



Yes sounds a similar set- up Cas.  They've changed the rules up here too fairly recently and I've been reading up on it but will be taking it to the solicitor before I sign anything anyway.  It actually seems too good to be true so I expect that rates thing will be dropped on us soon too.  There's a whisper they're going to fence it and make it a 'gated community' so they'll be a levy for that as sure as sunset.   But no free lunches no matter what we do and I'm running out of options.  

There's some single story duplexs but they're no bigger than the unit, but the damned price is!  Can't see the value, I get a yard for nuthin anyway,   it's ground floor, so what's the difference?  I hear there's a waiting list for them anyway. I'd hate to be living in one knowing there's a queue of people waiting for me fall on my face into the nursing home! 



Thanks Katy.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Love the 'buggy' OG
> 
> 
> Only moving about an hour's drive down the coast where I'll be closer to the few relatives I still get on with, and be able to access a few more health and community services than I can get up here.  I know the area fairly well, and thought of moving there originally but it's a very hilly town and I hate walking up hills.  But now I can hardly walk more than a few yards comfortably anyway so it doesn't really matter.  That's what wheels are for.
> ...



*Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes as planned.  I'm sure it will if they're allowing you to make color & flooring choices.  I'm excited for you, Di, especially the socialization aspect.  My former neighbor moved into one last year and said it was the best decision she ever made, largely due to all the new friends she's made and activities offered.  She was not able to get out and about very often, could no longer drive, so she is elated to finally have people her own age all around her.  I love to go visit her because she radiates happiness, something I hadn't seen before in all the years we were neighbors.  And, she'll tell you every time you see her that she's been able to give up her antidepressants since moving there!  LOL  

It "ain't" all bad at all, in fact it's probably one of the best decisions you've ever made.  I'm pretty sure we're going to be coloring you happy once you're all settled in.*


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the good wishes, that's really nice.  But I'm not depressed, the motor and electrics are still okay, it's just my chassis rusting out.   I'm a loner by nature and the 3 years here on my own have been the most contented of my life.  Only people depressed me.  

  I get still get cranky days, but 'blue' days are a thing of the past.    I fled the city to get away from crowds so don't know how I'll go having neighbours again.  Siiiiigh, I'll have to be goodie 2shoes again. Damn! 



Off to bed, its 3.40am here but I've finished off the plans, they can pull the plug whenever they like now.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, that's really nice.  But I'm not depressed, the motor and electrics are still okay, it's just my chassis rusting out.   I'm a loner by nature and the 3 years here on my own have been the most contented of my life.  Only people depressed me.
> 
> I get still get cranky days, but 'blue' days are a thing of the past.    I fled the city to get away from crowds so don't know how I'll go having neighbours again.  Siiiiigh, I'll have to be goodie 2shoes again. Damn!
> 
> ...



Good for you in completing the plans, job well done, I'm sure.  And good thing you can sleep in tomorrow since it's almost 4:00 a.m...whew, can't even imagine being able to muster up a coherent thought at that hour.  

And I must say, since I've been on the board you're doing a great job of hiding any depression caused by people.  I laugh every time I read your "Old Battle-axe" description of yourself.  I would disagree.  Sleep well.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

No longer Monday and that's a good thing...


----------



## TICA (Nov 6, 2013)

My son went home last night and I miss him already.   He's soooo easy to be around and we had a great visit although too short in my mind.    

Catching up on laundry today, filled up the wood boxes, cleaned out the fridge and gathered up the garbage.   Plan to go and recycle the beer bottles this afternoon - yes, we consumed a bit of beer.   Will pick up a few groceries and make some pasta for dinner.   

Rec'd confirmation of the courses I registered for so will have to order the text books that I'll need.    All in all, having the normal kind of day.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 9, 2013)

Back from our fishing trip that was inspired by *SeaBreeze* talking about the nice trout they had caught. Spent the day putting things away, laundry and some housekeeping maintenance. We were going to have a campfire and fish fry this evening, but no one is motivated, and the weather is dreary, although not raining, it's threatening.  The fish will keep one more day and tomorrow promises to be nicer.

 We had a wonderful mini vacation. We go to a place called Gaston's, it sits on the bank of the White River. They have nice cottages there, and we always get one with a fireplace when we go in the winter. The guys fished all day, and I mostly entertained the Gangsta's, who had the buggin's. They bugged me constantly to go out or give them attention the whole time, so we took long walks on the nature trails along the river. They keep the wood rack outside your door filled with wood every morning. We made the most of it and built fires and sipped whiskey in the evenings. 

Attached a few pics of the place and the Gangsta's.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 9, 2013)

_Wow that looks a very beautiful place, any wonder you love going there, and the gangsta's photos are great, love their coats_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 9, 2013)

I can certainly see the attraction of that spot OG, it looks  a wonderful place to spend time in.  Idyllic.  

Are they little bird nesting balls hanging up?  How cute are they?  

 I'm going back for another look at that shot of the fisherman and the colours in the trees.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Wow that looks a very beautiful place, any wonder you love going there, and the gangsta's photos are great, love their coats_



Same here, OG, great pix!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like an awesome place Ozarkgal, love the pics of the Gangstas and the fishing photo is fantastic! :coolpics:


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2013)

Just love your pictures OG ... so beautiful and serene.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 10, 2013)

WOW!!  What a magic spot ..... I do hope none of the dogs got goosed.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments and comments on the pictures.  We love going to this place which we treat ourselves to once or twice a year.  In fact, staying there helped us make our minds up to move to Arkansas.  As we were sitting around our campfire tonight, enjoying the clear , crisp evening after stuffing ourselves on the trout the guys caught, I commented on how peaceful the place we stayed at was.   A friend that was here glanced around, and said.."Peaceful?.. You'd have to be dead to get anymore peaceful than here".  I took it as a compliment, I guess no matter where you live it's always good to have a change of scenery once in a while.

Di..the bird houses are for purple martins.  Don't know much about that particular bird, but they must like them, as there were about a hundred or so of those houses, which was no small expense, I imagine.  They are very bird friendly there, as they also have a large compound that houses several different beautiful varieties of pheasants, quail, guineas and peacocks.

The geese were none too happy about the presence of the Gangstas,  and waddled quickly off, loudly honking their displeasure as they retreated.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks OG, wish I'd had a few of those little 'bird balls' for the wrens in Sydney before the Currawongs and Butcher Birds killed them all off by raiding the nests.


Getting some big fat storms building up and bearing down here, we could sure do with some water from them.  The weather gurus were issuing minor flood warnings while the sun was still shining so they must be expecting a fair downpour.
For the first time evva I thought to put the garbage bin out *before* it started to rain.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Been clearing and cleaning our exterior decks ready for our painter tomorrow morning (*7:00AM !!!  mg:  *).   
He's a Pommie and has ordered me to have a cup of tea ready when arrives ..... for lubrication.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_And i am waiting on the good fairy to oil my decking ho hum, _



_Just had a big thunderstorm go through and i can still hear thunder_



And i was thinking of sunbaking in my bikini, can't now


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 11, 2013)

> And i was thinking of sunbaking in my bikini, can't now


Go on .... be a free spirit.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Nup 'cause Di will hear what i'm doing and crash the party and show me up _


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy deck refurbishing Dbeyat..mine needs it too.  Was going to do it this fall, but it looks like a spring project now...along with a few other projects that got the procrastination treatment.

Recovering a bit from the late campfire party last night, the cats are milling about wondering where their breakfast is...It looks like tonight will be the last campfire for a while.  The weather is about to take a turn.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 11, 2013)

At the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month I shall be at work keeping the world safe from telecommunications.  Is that what I was fighting for?


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm just one big goof today....got dressed early to do banking (via the e-mail notification my balance was low).....DUH!!! (I'm usually on top of that, but I got a bit slack having g'daughter here since Thurs, and ignored everything else.)  I knew today was a holiday, but just didn't think about it.  You know how that goes...

Then headed to Belk where g'daughter and I did sales/Xmas shopping on Sat. afternoon.  On top of 50%-75% off, whatever you purchased would be rung up as of midnight and another 20% discount added.  It was quite a savings for me and more than worth going back to pick them up, as you couldn't take the clothes with you.  My gosh, a HUGE portion of the parking lot was blocked off with what looked like 500+ professional clothes rollers and 20-30 people shuffling them back and forth.  When I finally found a space after 10 min or so, I could see women lined up and was told it would be a 1-2 hr wait. Yeah, right!  I have 'til the 18th to get them or they'll be shipped to me at MY expense, so I'll be making another trip later in the week.  aarrgghh!

Then off to the cleaners to pick up my winter jacket....I heard the "Monday" part, but didn't hear the "after 5" part.  What a totally shitttaaa wasted morning I had!!!!  

On a positive note, it's a beautiful low 60's with lots of sunshine day, and my lil guy is out of school and in the mountains w/his dad...so the afternoon is all mine and has to be an improvement over my morning.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

I just knew the afternoon would be better.  Of course we have no mail today, but I remembered I didn't pick it up Saturday. There was a $25 refund from my medical group that I never expected to see since it's an issue from mid-July.  

Also, I just got a call from a life long friend who has been living in Canada for the last year with her son's family, and saying it was permanent.  She's decided to move back here, when I was thinking I would never see her again.  Winter is not nearly here, but she says she can't take another one and just decided this week to come  home.   We laughed that she moved too late in life from the south, and her blood is too thin.  Whatever, I can't wait to see her!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> At the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month I shall be at work keeping the world safe from telecommunications.  Is that what I was fighting for?



Oh, what's in a number?  .. Approaching  11-12-13  ....


----------



## Anne (Nov 11, 2013)

Was having an ok day - then read this story.    Nowhere else to put this really, if I should post it at all.

http://tinyurl.com/lbxssyb

We had heard about the crime, and I feared this outcome, since LE wasn't releasing any info at all.  Just makes me think, "Why"??  There's children; this shouldn't happen. 

Just venting, I guess.  I know the holidays bring depression for many, and we don't know what else was going on....just so very sad.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2013)

Anne said:


> Was having an ok day - then read this story.    Nowhere else to put this really, if I should post it at all.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/lbxssyb
> 
> ...




This happen near you Anne? .... That's so sad when innocent kids are involved. 


An 18th  birthday party last Saturday night, a few miles away from me, ended up with 2 kids dead, and 22 in the hospital.  These kids put everything on the Internet! .. and over 100 teen-agers showed up at that house for the party.  
Two uninvited shooters came too .. they cornered many of the kids in the garage and started shooting.  
I heard helicopters flying overhead  around midnight and  figured something bad happened in the area.  The helicopters were headed to hospitals.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_I'm lost for words with both of these stories, i can't understand why there is so much violence and murders etc, it's heart breaking_


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Anne said:


> Was having an ok day - then read this story.    Nowhere else to put this really, if I should post it at all.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/lbxssyb
> 
> ...



It's such big news, I started another post on it under Gen Discussions.  What a tragedy!


----------



## Anne (Nov 11, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> This happen near you Anne? .... That's so sad when innocent kids are involved.
> 
> 
> An 18th  birthday party last Saturday night, a few miles away from me, ended up with 2 kids dead, and 22 in the hospital.  These kids put everything on the Internet! .. and over 100 teen-agers showed up at that house for the party.
> ...



It's about 30 miles from us, Katie.  Yes, just so incredibly sad that things like this happen; what could go so terribly wrong.....

I heard about those shootings and thought, not again!!!    Do they know why, or were the shooters strangers just there to cause grief??  It's sad that they put so much out on the internet; in the open for anyone to see.  Still - these things should never happen!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2013)

Anything 'advertised' on the Internet like that seems to be an invitation for trouble .. happens all  the time, doesn't it?   
I believe all the people there went to the same high school, including the shooters.  

But does anyone ever learn from things like this?  .. I don't think so.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _And i am waiting on the good fairy to oil my decking ho hum, _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jill, I hate we live so far apart.  I LOVE sunbathing in my bikini and it's so much more fun with a friend to chat with.  Oh, well...and I just bought a new string one that I would love to show off.  (OMG, this totally belongs in the LIES section)


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Anne said:


> It's about 30 miles from us, Katie.  Yes, just so incredibly sad that things like this happen; what could go so terribly wrong.....
> 
> I heard about those shootings and thought, not again!!!    Do they know why, or were the shooters strangers just there to cause grief??  It's sad that they put so much out on the internet; in the open for anyone to see.  Still - these things should never happen!!!!



That is horrible!  Kids just don't think about posting for the crazy world to see.  I just checked it out on-line and someone apparently realized advertising it wasn't a good thing.

_Copied from write-up: _ *He said the organizers arranged to have people searched as they entered the home. "Anytime you have to factor in a bouncer and being searched at the door, you have already taken a turn for the worse," he said.*


----------



## Katybug (Nov 11, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I spent three hours stripping two stalls----------that is because Mason the Cur dog went AWOL over to the neighbors and wouldn't come when I called him.  It was a woman that abused him, before I rescued him, he will come in a blink when Mr. TWH whistles to him but when I call him, he gets that head set that tells me, he thinks he doesn't have to listen.
> 
> Getting him in the car was worse yet - he hates the car, probably because he associates it with getting dumped off.  Kara the Dobe/Rott was my Savior because she convinced him to get in.  Trouble was Mason would not get in the back seat of the Saturn by himself.
> 
> ...



I was laughing in picturing you & the 2 big dogs in the front seat.  I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around a woman dog abuser, you just don't hear of it often.  Thank goodness for your rescue and I sincerely believe in karma for the disgusting abuser ...hoping.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 11, 2013)

> Getting him in the car was worse yet - he hates the car, probably because he associates it with getting dumped off. Kara the Dobe/Rott was my Savior because she convinced him to get in. Trouble was Mason would not get in the back seat of the Saturn by himself.




LOL..picturing that scene was my laugh for the day!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Painter's been, re-done all three decks.  He promised he'd come back and do the job for a carton of beer but won't take it or cash.

What have I done wrong?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 11, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Painter's been, re-done all three decks.  He promised he'd come back and do the job for a carton of beer but won't take it or cash.
> 
> What have I done wrong?



Say what....?  Unless this belongs under the Lies thread, please send him my way.  Was he a family member, or do you have some good blackmail dirty on him?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Oi you will have to get in line Ozarkgal me first_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2013)

SnagglePuss found a new place for his naps, which means he spends about 14 hours a day in it ...

Introducing - the SnaggleBasket!



The fact that his chubby butt barely fits into it doesn't seem to matter to him - he's made this basket a home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2013)

Awww...SnagglePuss looks so cute in there, those kitties sure do know how to charm us! :love_heart:  Aside from our walk in the park, the only thing useful I did today was take down and wash the big living room windows...hubby helped taking them off and putting them back up...now there's a clear view to watch the birdies and squirrels.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Cats are so funny they love nothing better than squeezing into a small object, i used a to have a large cat who loved getting into small boxes or anything he could fit in and used to sit there like he was King of the house._


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 12, 2013)

_I have managed to fill a box with clutter to give to the op shop, it has been done in instalments _


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Say what....?  Unless this belongs under the Lies thread, please send him my way.  Was he a family member, or do you have some good blackmail dirty on him?



We sat down with him afterwards and had a cup of tea and biscuits.  Then he sought some gardening advice from my gardener;  she gave him some gardening magazines and he left, refusing payment.  

PS:  We had a problem with the decks last year and the job turned bad ..... he felt bad and offered the re-coat for the beer.


----------



## TICA (Nov 12, 2013)

TWH, I envy your energy girl.   I can picture the car and dogs lol, lol.   I started cleaning cabinets last week and still haven't finished so will give it a go later today.  

Had a Dr appt this morning to get test results - all is good and nothing serious going on.  Raining a blahhhhh day here today.   May just have to sit and read all day....


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2013)

Drs. For me too. Heart dr. Wants me to have chemical stress tests and a thingy I will wear for 24 hours to monitor heart rate. God, how I hate going to drs. Cause all they want are tests and more tests. No wonder medical is in so much trouble.

Oh yea, another new pill to take too. The Xarelto I'm taking now for my heart was $300 a month until my prescription coverage kicked in. Now it's $45 a month but with all the other meds were taking, wife included, it's going to be a real hardship. Welcome to the Golden years.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 12, 2013)

_For me it is trying to declutter again, i have a large box so far, and also i am hoping a woman who rang me about my coffee table i have on Gumtree turns up and buys it, the money will be handy towards rego for the car_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 12, 2013)

*debeyat*: 





> he felt bad and offered the re-coat for the beer.



Well, that explains it..still in all it was nice of him to return and make good on the job.  Not many like that anymore.

*TICA*:  Just wondering how goes the market for the house, I haven't heard you mention anything about it lately.  Did you take it off the market for winter or are you cleaning cupboards anticipating an offer maybe?

*Jilly*: 





> _For me it is trying to declutter again, i have a large box so far, and also i am hoping a woman who rang me about my coffee table i have on Gumtree turns up and buys it, the money will be handy towards rego for the car
> 
> _




 Keep going Jilly, before you know it you'll have it under control...good luck on the sale..maybe you can sweeten the deal, buy the table and get a free surprise box! By the way I l_ove_ the L & H gif, so cute. They're my favs!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 12, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> SnagglePuss found a new place for his naps, which means he spends about 14 hours a day in it ...
> 
> Introducing - the SnaggleBasket!
> 
> ...



Snaggles says:  "Does this basket make my butt look fat?"  Uhh, Phil, is it just the picture or has Snaggles grown twice his size since you last posted his picture looking out the window?  Did he ever have that "brain" surgery?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 12, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Drs. For me too. Heart dr. Wants me to have chemical stress tests and a thingy I will wear for 24 hours to monitor heart rate. God, how I hate going to drs. Cause all they want are tests and more tests. No wonder medical is in so much trouble.
> 
> Oh yea, another new pill to take too. The Xarelto I'm taking now for my heart was $300 a month until my prescription coverage kicked in. Now it's $45 a month but with all the other meds were taking, wife included, it's going to be a real hardship. Welcome to the Golden years.



Pappy, your are so right about the tests.  I have determined it's a scam game and the doctors just keep pushing you off to other doctors for this and that test, and after it's all said and done they still don't know what's wrong with you.  I've been b***hing  about this for almost four months now.  Since after having every test likely know to the medical profession, and they didn't find out what was wrong with me that caused the intestinal bleed that landed me in the hospital, my doctor set me up for a round of cardio test because I complained about tiredness.  

That was three weeks ago.  I still haven't heard the results of the three cardio tests and a blood panel that they told me I would hear about in a few days..Ask me if I give a big fat rat's behind anymore.   Nope, I do not...not even enough to call them to find out.

I have made an early New Years resolution that there will be no doctors in my future next year.  Not even if I am bleeding out of every orifice, puking and speaking in tongues.

The chemical stress test was one of the tests I did.  I don't know if you have ever had it done, but it's not fun.  Don't let it scare you when they inject you, you will feel very weird, nauseous, short of breath and most likely have an instant headache.  This will pass fairly quickly, and you will feel better after you eat. 

The drugs they push on you are the worst part of the medical scenario, and I feel for ones like you and your wife that are chained to them and struggle financially to pay for them.  Hubby and I are lucky in that respect, I take none and he has one for prostrate.  Other than that, so far we have dodged that bullet.  

 Pappy, sorry, I really hate to be so negative about medical care, and have no real words to lift your spirits, other than to say I understand your frustration and hope the best for your test results and new meds. Hope you have better luck in getting the results than I have. 

The scary part is that as bad as we think medical care is now, hang on because what we have now is great up against what we are in for shortly.

 AAhhh yes, the Golden Years...well I guess they are what we make them, even if a few ingredients are missing.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 13, 2013)

Yesterday I finished draining hoses,covering water spigots, putting plants and sweet potatoes inside and covering cabbages getting ready for the cold.

This morning at 5am it's 21F. It'll drop a few more degrees by dawn. I think I'll just hibernate today.


----------



## TICA (Nov 14, 2013)

Ozarkgal - haven't sold the house but am trying to get rid of "stuff" that I don't use.  I extended the contract until the end of January, but winter isn't usually a peak time to sell.  Although I'd love to get going on the new place, I'm quite content to stay here for the winter.  I actually love this house but couldn't manage to get the zoning required for a barn so made the decision to move on.   When I first moved here in 2000, the area was really quiet with a little strip mall for groceries, booze, doctors, vets etc.   Now we have shopping centers on both sides, traffic is crazy, 3 vet hospitals, two major grocery stores, 4 gas stations, two Tim Horton's etc etc.   Getting a bit crowded for my liking, but I live on a dead end street so we have remained the same.

I'm a firm believer that things happen or not for a reason so I'll wait it out.  If it doesn't sell by the Spring, I'll move the camper to the land so that I can get started on fencing.   

The flu has hit our area so I'm staying away from the general population for a few days.  My daughter went to the Dr. last night who confirmed she has it but I'm hoping I'll be OK as I had a flu shot on Tuesday.  She's seems better today and the fever is better so I'm pretty sure she is on the mend.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm happy to report I have pretty much farted around all day at work.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I'm happy to report I have pretty much farted around all day at work.



Aaaahhhh, the memories!  Weren't they just BEST of days? 



I'm orf to the Vet with Miss Belle for her shots, could get interesting if she does the technicolour yawning trick in the car in which case I may leave her there!  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_Good luck Di hope all goes well with Belle_


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Aaaahhhh, the memories!  Weren't they just BEST of days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm orf to the Vet with Miss Belle for her shots, could get interesting if she does the technicolour yawning trick in the car in which case I may leave her there!  Wish me luck.


Oh good luck with Belle.

Yeah I am most definitely in the winding down of my working my arse off days.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

All done!  No chuckpuddles so Belle wasn't abandoned.  Was a time she could barely hold on to it until we got around the corner of the street but she seems over it now.  Phew.

Good trip out today.. Belle didn't chuck or play up. I scored a parking space right at the Vet's door.  Same at the little market, then...yes folks, miracles do occur... a 3rd lucky one at the Chemist.  The baker still had a loaf of my fave bread left and had just put out fresh custard tarts.  The roadworks trucks were clear of the highway on the way home so no holdups... then to cap it off there was a cheque in the mail! 
Oh, and the weather is just purrrrfick.

Around here days don't get much better than this.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 14, 2013)

Weather's perfect here too after a few lines of storms during the day and overnight ...... 87mm since the start of November so I'll have to get the mower out this afternoon ..... unless it's too hot or a storm is approaching (more forecast) or I don't feel like it.  

All our local dams (SE Queensland) are looking good.  http://www.previous.seqwater.com.au/public/dam-levels

Where are you Tim?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Just thought I'd share someone else's great day while I'm at it.  We were chatting in the Vets while waiting turns and the girl who works there announced she's picking up the keys to their first home at lunchtime.  She was just over the moon.  She looks very young and they've bought a place on a few acres up in the hills. 

 She said they were so lucky that the people selling were downsizing and moving to a unit on the Gold Coast so invited them over to choose any furniture they'd like them to leave  in the house as they wouldn't be taking much and would just have to dump a lot of it.
 They're a young couple just starting out and have very little so that was a really nice thought.  They even left the Plasma TV as a moving in  gift, but sold them the big double fridge, for a bargain price though.

They've even left them the chooks! 

 

It's so nice to hear a warm and fuzzy house sale story, a rel is in nightmare territory with her deal.  (I won't mention this one to her)


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

> Where are you Tim?



Speaking of him, heard a climate guru a while back explaining how Labor had gone about it the wrong way by employing people like Flannery who flapped about with 'the sky is falling' predicitions and warnings, later proved wrong and stupid, as it simply undermined their whole campaign.  Nice to know we're not the only ones who noticed he's most overpaid moron in OZ eh?


----------



## Katybug (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Just thought I'd share someone else's great day while I'm at it.  We were chatting in the Vets while waiting turns and the girl who works there announced she's picking up the keys to their first home at lunchtime.  She was just over the moon.  She looks very young and they've bought a place on a few acres up in the hills.
> 
> She said they were so lucky that the people selling were downsizing and moving to a unit on the Gold Coast so invited them over to choose any furniture they'd like them to leave  in the house as they wouldn't be taking much and would just have to dump a lot of it.
> They're a young couple just starting out and have very little so that was a really nice thought.  They even left the Plasma TV as a moving in  gift, but sold them the big double fridge, for a bargain price though.
> ...



There aren't enough warm & fuzzies to hear.  Good for them in getting the Plasma TV thrown in and getting the big fridge at a good cost.  The price of those things these days is ridiculous!  I would love to have either.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 15, 2013)

We had a couple of freezing mornings but should be better for a few days. I spent several hours yesterday splitting firewood. Git a lot more to do. Also have to move the couch around so we can start using the fireplace.
I really like having my morning cup of coffee in front of a cozy fire.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 15, 2013)

It's Friday ! there is nuthin' better than Friday for us Wage Salves. layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 15, 2013)

Wage Salves?layful: I didn't know there were salves on here. I thought we were all retarded from the working for a paycheck crowd.


----------



## TICA (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice good news story about the young couple Di, and also about your day out and about!

Woke up this morning and had to look to see what day it was.  That, my friends is just one of the benefits of retirement.


----------



## seabreezy (Nov 15, 2013)

Nothing out of the ordinary around here today. Just the regular housework kinda things. Keeps me from having them to do on the weekend! But, I did spend most of yesterday caning up some chicken broth that I had made the day before. I ended up with 13 pints and 3 quarts of really nice broth for soups, rice, and other things.  I'm hoping next week I can work on making and canning beef broth. I still have almost a bushel of sweet potatoes from the garden to get canned up too. It just never ends!! LOL nthego::woohoo:


----------



## TICA (Nov 19, 2013)

Things are quiet here today.   Went out this morning and checked on the property to see if the excavator had been there.  Nope, not yet.  Stopped at a local shop and picked up a homemade steak and mushroom pie for dinner tonight as I am not in any mood for cooking.    I've been spending way too much time in front of the TV this week.  Between football, the mayor of Toronto and the Senate news, I'm just about TV glued.    Time to do something else and I have a list of things to do, just can't seem to get motivated!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2013)

Just another beautiful day in paradise here. ( until we get a hurricane that is. )
Had a chemical stress test this am. Got at hospital at 8:30 and never got out until almost 2:00. Wait, wait and more waiting. I had no problem with the junk they gave me but a lady after me had a bad time with it and went into convulsions. Poor thing, she was scared to death.
God only knows what they are pumping through your body. No more of these for me.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 19, 2013)

*TICA*...Welcome to retirement...sometimes it's hard to get motivated when you know you can do it the next day or the day after...or the day after.  I've been doing a lot of that lately, need to snap out of it!





*
Pappy*..Glad to hear your stress test went well, did they do an echocardiogram also?  Yeah, I feel the same way, no more for me either..that was scary!

*
Seabreezy*...get yourself some of these to help with the house work.  I'm eyeballing the Gangstas.  With four of them, cleaning should be a snap..


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 19, 2013)

TWH..poor Joker and Ohno, our muzzle babies.  Ohno has been wearing a muzzle outside since his last gastro bank breaker episode.  This morning when he came in we forgot to take it off and about 30 minutes later, Mr. O glanced over where Ohno was laying on the couch with a thoroughly disgusted look.  

Yup..a non-motivational day here as well..must be the weather.  It's 55 degrees, and overcast, just an all around blah day.  Did manage to half heartedly clean out the fridge and dispose of some science projects.  Mr. O smoked some country ribs over the campfire , and I put them in the crock pot to finish for dinner.  We always seem to eat no matter how unmotivated we are.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 19, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> It's Friday ! there is nuthin' better than Friday for us Wage Salves. layful:



*Old Hipster:  I urge you to please notice when you are happy, and exclaim or murmur or think at some point,
'If this isn't nice, I don't know what is'.
*
Love this!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 19, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> THAT is the absolute Retirement Gospel!
> 
> Except for watching Christmas movies on Hallmark, I haven't done a flippin' thing since I turned the horses out.  Now it's time to go clean stalls and get the muzzle off Joker.  I'm pretty sure the sun is behind the clouds for the rest of the day and it's only 48 F, so I'm taking his grazing muzzle off before his nose hairs freeze to it.
> 
> ...



No one could convince me my lil guy doesn't keep it going for me.  Anything will do, just stay busy as best you can, and do whatever it takes to keep the aging process stalled.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_Well i have just finished repainting my concrete statue of a Lace Monitor on a large rock, the lace monitor is about 2 1/2 feet long and the rock is a bit larger it's higher on one end, not an easy task with a very bad back and all my other injuries, not as good as the first time i repainted it but at least it looks better than what it did an hour ago, now i am sitting down till the back is ok and i will start on the dreaded decluttering_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 19, 2013)

Done better than me, all I've done is run off at the mouth on the keyboard and got dressed.  So what colour is the Goanna now Jilly?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_I tried to pain him similar to a real one, not sure if i succeeded and the rock well i didn't have enough brown paint so mixed red oxide and red earth with some black and grey, i must say the last time i painted it was better but oh well i tried that's the main thing Di.  Might just veg out myself now. _


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 19, 2013)

You've earned a feet-up at least.  I'm just about to go out pay for mine in the laundry.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well i have just finished repainting my concrete statue of a Lace Monitor on a large rock, the lace monitor is about 2 1/2 feet long and the rock is a bit larger it's higher on one end, not an easy task with a very bad back and all my other injuries, not as good as the first time i repainted it but at least it looks better than what it did an hour ago, now i am sitting down till the back is ok and i will start on the dreaded decluttering_


I painted the big one but the little one wouldn't stay still .....


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_The big one is similar to the colour i painted mine DB, i am thinking of adding some cream spots to him_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 19, 2013)

Nah, not spots, racin' stripes.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_Like this if i can do it_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 20, 2013)

You'll have to tranquilize him.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 20, 2013)

You can see where Koori art styles sprang from can't you?  They could have designed the pattern on that one. (or copied them)


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

_Takes an artist to notice that, and i agree Di.
Don't need to DB he's my pet and stands still when i tell him too, trust me_


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well i have just finished repainting my concrete statue of a Lace Monitor on a large rock, the lace monitor is about 2 1/2 feet long and the rock is a bit larger it's higher on one end, not an easy task with a very bad back and all my other injuries, not as good as the first time i repainted it but at least it looks better than what it did an hour ago, now i am sitting down till the back is ok and i will start on the dreaded decluttering_



Good for you, Jill, I'm sure it looks very nice.  Doesn't it feel so good to get it behind us, a job we've put off too long?  

I hope your back recoups quickly, I can totally relate on that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 20, 2013)

I was going to share my day but without any lizards to paint my day is too boring.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> I painted the big one but the little one wouldn't stay still .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580



You did a wonderful job, Jill.  He looks so real, but that's a lot of stooping and bending.  I would have to sit in a chair to do it, the bending would be way too much.   LOL at the little one keeping still.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I was going to share my day but without any lizards to paint my day is too boring.



You crack me up, RK!  Why don't ya just kick back & take it easy, watch some TV?


----------



## Katybug (Nov 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Ok Ladies, at the risk of getting whapped along side the head for name calling --- are those lizards suitable for pets?  If not, why the attraction to have fake ones in your yards?  Do the statues fend off other critters, like rats, or whatever similar rodents you folks have?
> 
> They're cute buggers - the striped one looks like you'd just want to walk right up and pinch his "fluffy" little neck - well I'd be dumb enough to try and I wouldn't hesitate to put his likeness beside the barn, in-between the deer and baby pig statues:stupid:



I'm butting in here, but I'm going to be surprised if they make good pets.  My g'son, RJ, has a blue tongued skink (purchased via a pet store going out of business sale) and tho Max is harmless...they DO NOT make good pets.  He ALWAYS pees on you every time you pick him up and RJ has been handling him often and lovingly for 8 years.  It's just another thing for my daughter to be responsible for in making sure the lights are on and off at certain times day/night, purchasing crickets for him, and washing more towels so he can be held. And since Max has grown so much, they had to purchase a HUGE glass aquarium for him, takes up one small wall and not at all attractive.  You sure as heck can't bond with them, or I can't, and I'm the one who bought him...under pressure from g'son & w/my daughter's consent.   Lizards as pets hold no appeal for me, maybe others, but RJ is the only one I know who would want one.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^^That's a good enough testimonial for me:clap:
> 
> BUT----------if I could find a good cement likeness of the striped guy, I would buy it and put it right at the corner of the barn, where everyone driving by could see it.  I'll bet somebody would end up way down in the cow pasture, directly across the road:lofl:


k

That would be a great idea. I bet you would have more than horses shi....to clean up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2013)

Kept the doggie home today, 16 F degrees for our walk in the park, and a couple of inches of snow on the ground...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

_Well after buying a pressure cleaner so i could clean the exterior walls of my villa plus clean the bird bath i get out there just now and it is absolutely pathetic, the pressure from the spray nozzle io put on the hose is stronger than this , so Pope you are getting your pressure spray back, must have been why it was marked down _


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

Could account for it Jilly.  I've had more than few of Pope nozzles fizzle out too, never buy that brand now.

Speaking of Lace Monitors as pets.... NOOOooooo!  
We call 'em Goannas and they are among the least loveable creatures in nature.  They can grow around 4 to 6 feet long.  They're not venomous but a bite or scratch will infect you with every bacteria on the list as they're carrion eaters.  They have claws like a velociraptor and if one is running away from something in your direction fall down flat or it will run straight up your body and sit on your head, sinking the claws in to keep it's balance. If you're flat they'll just run over you and keep going.Their natural defence is to run up a tree so go figure.  

They're usually few and far between, never seen one around here although I'm told there are a few, bound to be I guess.  They're not going to figure as one of OZ's most dangerous 'critters' but they are definitely not 'pet' material either.

I've picked up plenty of the Blue Tongues Katy and never had one pee on me.  The fact they've probably already wet themselves because they've just been rescued from the dog's less than tender ministrations might have something to do with that.  
I've managed to train her out of chopping them in halves now, she just picks them up gently and nudges and plays with them until I take them off her.  They seem undamaged so I drop them over the fence and they waddle off.  It's better than having to put down mangled ones before she learned what 'leave it!' means that's for sure.
I quite like Blue Tongues, they're fat, soft, warm and harmless.  They can hiss big time though.



 ... and no, I can't imagine why anyone likes concrete goannas in their garden either, or gnomes for that matter... but then I have a couple of horse heads that used to live among the pot plants so who am I to judge?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Kept the doggie home today, 16 F degrees for our walk in the park, and a couple of inches of snow on the ground...
> 
> Beautious pic..SeaBreeze..That looks really frosty. I just got some doggie boots for the Gangstas recently. I am waiting for snow to see how they work...Just know this is going to go over like gangbusters with them though. I couldn't resist, Dr.s Foster and Smith had them on sale for $5.00 a set...if nothing else, I guess it will be picture worthy. I think your boy needs some too and he could go with you.




It's been a rough couple of days.  Yesterday was herding leaves around with a leaf blower.  That's like trying to roundup cats on horseback.  I decided to give it a go though after raking barely 1/4 of the backyard with a rake and my back was screaming at me, "I'm going to make you so sorry for this!" 

Once I got the hang of pointing it in the right direction at the optimum level to the ground we got along much better and I was able to nicely clean about 1/2 of the back yard before completely giving out. 

I got a pile of leaves 8 feet long and 4 feet high, and I haven't even scratched the surface of what's left.  Every tree in the forest blows it's leaves on the three acres I have cleared. I really wish I could have worked on it some more today. Can't really say it takes less time than raking, but that's probably due to operator inexperience. It does a much cleaner job than a rake though. I had the foresight to cover the pile of leaves with a large tarp, so the leaves won't blow away until I can get back out and work on them some more. Probably won't be this week as they are predicting rain and freezing temps until next week.






 Had to go to Batesville and pick up prescripts and shop today.  That's a whole day filled with joy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2013)

We talked today about boots for the dog, but he's an old guy, and likely wouldn't appreciate wearing them.  Not too many days where the snow and temps are too cold for his feet, on those days he can just stay home and rest his weary bones.  I have a leaf blower too, and just the front lawn with the rocks that I use it on.  It can take a long time, and a bigger mess can be made I found, lol.  Sometimes I just get what I can with the rake and be done with it.  That's a lot of leaves to deal with Ozarkgal, I know you don't bag them all up.   My blower also acts as a vacuum, so I can suck up the leaves and they're cut into tiny pieces like dust.  If it's just on the grass lawn, I use the lawn mower, that gets the majority of them.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 21, 2013)

I bought a leaf blower in Singleton, only used it once.  It had a motor that sounded like a Pratt and Whitney in take off mode and I couldn't stand the noise and wasn't waiting around for the neighbours to shoot me.  
I went back to using the hose to round them up and get them off the pebblecrete.  The rest got chewed by the mower.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze 





> That's a lot of leaves to deal with Ozarkgal, I know you don't bag them all up. My blower also acts as a vacuum, so I can suck up the leaves and they're cut into tiny pieces like dust. If it's just on the grass lawn, I use the lawn mower, that gets the majority of them.



Yes, my blower does that too SeaBreeze.  Except it would take a hundred emptyings to do what I piled up yesterday.

I dread this time of year as much as I love it because of all the danged leaves.  I'm talking ankle deep, blown a foot high against all the fencing, all around the tree rings, fire pit, garden areas, buildings and every crack and crevice on the place.  The place I could actually mow to chop them up is minimal compared to all the small areas they get into that has to be hand raked.....

Bag them up?   HaaaHaaa.. I would have to own stock in a plastics company.  No, we load them into the bed of our little work truck and pile them up across the creek.  Last year we did six pickup loads.  This year that pile is well on it's way to becoming some nice dirt for the garden, so there's at least that benefit.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well after buying a pressure cleaner so i could clean the exterior walls of my villa plus clean the bird bath i get out there just now and it is absolutely pathetic, the pressure from the spray nozzle io put on the hose is stronger than this , so Pope you are getting your pressure spray back, must have been why it was marked down _



_*Well do i feel like an idiot, it works when you press the power button what a klutz , ok ok i'm getting old and that's my excuse and i am sticking to it.*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well after buying a pressure cleaner so i could clean the exterior walls of my villa plus clean the bird bath i get out there just now and it is absolutely pathetic, the pressure from the spray nozzle io put on the hose is stronger than this , so Pope you are getting your pressure spray back, must have been why it was marked down _



Try a Protestant one Jill.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:
			
		

> Try a Protestant one Jill.



Or the Yiddish one I bought - it really wails on those walls! layful:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 22, 2013)

You're a sick puppy Phil.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 22, 2013)

I like my Cyclone Rake. The mower chops them and the cyclone sucks them up. I pile them up for the compost or put them on the garden. We have one of those blower/vacuum things too for areas we can't reach with the cyclone.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_Ok fellas it is fess up time on my behalf, i went out to the car to get the sprayer out of the boot to pack it up properly and thought i would have a peek at the manual, well watta ya know it's got a start button on the top of it,  

  i'll say it again it's got a start button on the top,   mind you i had plugged the lead into the powerpoint and connected the water etc , but i failed to press the bloody start button,

   i am normally spot on with things like this due top being on my own for 19 years, i am at a loss as to why i forgot to turn the bloody thing on, it works beautifully, mind you not as good as my daughters who paid $400 mine was only $58, i'll blame it on that darn Lace Monitor i painted yesterday, it must have sent my mind haywire. Now who else is going to be game to fess up to doing something stupid_


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 22, 2013)

lol...Jillaroo, hand up here, I put the trash out for pickup this past Wednesday.......Thursday is pick-up day...oh, I could go on and on, every time I have to get the power drill out I have to read the instructions on how to change the bits.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 22, 2013)

_*Jillaroo*:  






			thought i would have a peek at the manual
		
Click to expand...

_
LOL Jilly...good one.  It's like I always tell my husband, "When all else fails, read the manual." 

Don't feel like the lone ranger, we've had a few of those dilemmas around here too.  Usually, after the cussing and swearing, fuming and huffing and puffing are over, common sense sets in and we go for the manual.







Have to take the truck in today for it's service that's due.  Got the good old engine light, that is engineered to come on when service is due...hubby being a (F) word mechanic for 30 years knows all about that.  I have an extended warranty policy that is due to expire in January.  I told the service manager to check every crack and crevice for anything that could be covered..we'll see.  I've used that wonderful policy a total of once in three years for a window that fell down, but just wait until the minute it expires.  Everything that can go wrong will...Murphy's Law, ya know!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2013)

57 years and I still have not read it all the way through.....


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, don't worry about it, Pappy..just when you're through reading it all the rules will change..LOL


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 22, 2013)

_Well at least women do read the manual !!!_


----------



## TICA (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to read the manual every time I haul out the pressure washer.   Actually, I have to read the manual when using anything I don't use often.  My memory is terrible!

So TWH - what's with the gun shots?  Is it hunting season where you live?

I was going to go to the barn today but it's drizzling and cold and I'm just starting to feel better from my second cold in two months so decided to stay home and go tomorrow when the sun is shining (according to the forecast).   I'm soooooo pi**ed having another cold.   Haven't had a cold in years and this is the second one!   

Today may have to be a day of watching the final college football games and then tomorrow is the Grey Cup game so that's on the agenda too.


----------



## TICA (Nov 23, 2013)

Hunting season here as well but no hunting on Sundays.    I'm not against hunting, but my land is surrounded on two sides by Crown land so the hunters are plenty.   I only take the dogs for a run there on Sundays during the season.  Leo looks like a coyote unless you see his collar and I'm terrified some idiot will take a shot at him.   Also, the property has been used in the past for hunting so I'm not taking any chances.   I know what you mean about riding though.   If I ride at all, I do it in the ring which is close to the barn and wear bright clothing.  So many accidents during the hunting season - I'm over cautious when it comes to the horses.  Once I'm actually living at the new place, I'll have signs put up and if I can afford it, I'll fence us in!   The piece next to me was sold as well and that fellow has put in the driveway and will be building in the spring so the area is slowly turning into residential.    

I'm keeping tabs on the cold.  Just after I got over the first one, my daughter came down with it.  Dr. said hers was actually the flu.  I've had my shot and this doesn't feel any worse than the first one, so I'm assuming it is just a friggin cold!!!    That's my story and and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^^That's a good enough testimonial for me:clap:
> 
> BUT----------if I could find a good cement likeness of the striped guy, I would buy it and put it right at the corner of the barn, where everyone driving by could see it.  I'll bet somebody would end up way down in the cow pasture, directly across the road:lofl:



*This is my statue of the Lace Monitor TWH, i have a few more cream bits to put on him, he measures roughly 60cms *


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 27, 2013)

Very attractive ... and those chicken pox spots would definitely stop me from patting or stealing him (her?).


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

_Oh damn & blast i am trying to paint it like the one further  down on this thread, i will improve it when my back is a bit better_:hair:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 27, 2013)

He or she is beautiful Jill.  Did you notice ours was black on black?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

_Yes i did notice that DB very nice too, mine was that colour until today, he got measles_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I love him!  I didn't even think about the chicken pox spotslayful:



Thanks TWH i have had him for a few years and he is very very heavy, i have to use a removalist trolley to put him in a different spot


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

_You may be able to advise me DB, could i spray a clear gloss over him to protect the acrylic paint ???_


----------



## TICA (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I'm stranded.   The car has been acting up lately and then finally gave out altogether.  Starts when it wants - truly has a mind of it's own.  My wonderful neighbor put it on a battery charger overnight on Monday, but it wouldn't start yesterday.  I had it towed to the only garage in the area that gave me any hope they might be able to look at it this week.  I guess everyone is booked putting on winter tires and undercoating.  I'm hoping it is only a battery, but suspect it might be a starter.

Anyway, I'm waiting for a call to let me know when they MIGHT be able to look at it.    I find it so unsettling not to have my car sitting in the driveway.  Even though I really didn't have any plans to go anywhere, it is just killing me know that I can't even if I wanted to.   And.... you'd think I'd take advantage of the situation and get started cleaning out the attic or something, but just don't feel like that.  Its only early, so might get some ambition later today.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm having a good day, even though I have been waiting for the repairman for 2 fricking days here at work. My regular guy is on vacation and when he is gone, we really suffer!!!

But it's still a good day, because I have the next 4 days off. Woohoo!!!

I hope you get your car going soon TICA.


----------



## Anne (Nov 27, 2013)

Good luck with the car, TICA.  It's awful being stranded; good to know you have transportation should you need it - hope it can be taken care of soon.

Weather is lovely here, but not a good day so far.  Our grandson's wife had her beloved horse put down today...he is 16 or 18, but hasn't been well at all lately.  He was sick all night apparently and the vet says he's just so old, that it's time.  DH was over there for a minute, and she was crying and very upset.  I've been in tears myself, as I can't imagine how hard this is for her.  She's had him for so long; she knew this was coming, but of course, it's still so very painful.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 27, 2013)

_Sorry to hear about the horse being put to sleep *Anne* my daughter had to do that about a year ago to her 25 yr old horse who was terminally ill, very hard thing to do but she had a very caring vet who spent some time with her before and after he was PTS, it was a relief for my daughter as he was in a lot of pain but she was still very upset_:bighug:


----------



## Anne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you, TWH, and Jill; this is so strange, but when the vet looked at the horses teeth, he said he's a lot older than she thought; he could be around 30 yrs old.  I'm not sure how long she has had him, but she had him shipped here from CA. early this Spring.  He was her buddy for many years, apparently.
DH had stopped in there briefly today and the vet was there, and he mentioned that he had to put him to sleep; I know he hadn't been eating for a while, and she was giving him some supplements and bought alfalfa hay for him, also, but he wasn't improving...his ribs were showing.

It sounds silly, but could he have been jealous of her other two horses, and could that have made or helped him to deteriorate like that??

When I get a chance, I'll ask just what might have been wrong; but won't ask her tomorrow unless she brings it up.  I know she's still upset, as I would be for a long time, I'm sure.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 27, 2013)

*TICA*:  





> Its only early, so might get some ambition later today.



TICA, I see you're getting the hang of retirement now..never do today, what you can put off until tomorrow..LOL  Hope you get your wheels back under you soon..Had some routine service on my truck this week, they found a few problems, so looking at some more expensive stuff next week.  Yikes..I hate spending money on doctors and vehicle repairs!

*Anne*:  So sorry to hear about your GD-in-law's horse.  It's heartbreaking to have to make that decision..done it myself.  As TWH said 16-18 is not old, in the sense of being geriatric.  For most horses that have been well managed throughout their lives, such as routine worming, dental and hoof care and proper vaccines that can be a time of prime usefulness.  Maybe as TWH also said, a disease took it's toll.  In any event, a miserable start to the holiday season.

Oh..PS.. *Jilly*..your lizard is a handsome fellow...I have a small one around here I call Neville.  Not too up on lizard species, but I think he's some sort of gecko, he has a bright blue tail.  I have a couple of large concrete rabbit planters than need painted again, but my back says, "Are you kidding?"


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 27, 2013)

Anne..didn't see your post before I posted regarding the horse's age.  Well, 30 is a different story, that is geriatric and any thing past that is pretty much gravy.  One of the most common causes of a geriatric horse losing weight is problems with chewing and processing feed.  By that age usually the teeth are pretty well worn out, and if the horse hasn't had annual dental care  the teeth can be ground down in some places and long and jagged in others  making chewing impossible, and unless the food is ground up they cannot chew and digest it properly.  This can actually cause starvation.

Also, cancer is suspect at this age. You mentioned that he had recently been relocated a long distance.  It can be difficult for a horse of that age to overcome the stress of such a trip and new surroundings.  Also, being the new horse he would naturally be at the bottom of the pecking order in the herd, which could also cause stress.

It sounds like he was well loved, lived a good long life, and brought happiness to his owner, so hopefully your GD-in-law can take comfort in that.


----------



## TICA (Nov 28, 2013)

TWH - I'd be spitting nails if someone killed a deer on my property.  I know nothing about hunting, but I would think that if you couldn't bring it down with the first shot, you have no business hunting in the first place.  That poor thing suffered for a full day?   

Anne - so sorry about your GD's horse.  Anytime we lose a pet is heartbreaking, but it sounds like she did the right thing for the horse.

Picked up my car this morning.  They couldn't tell what was wrong as it started fine after a few tries.  I did put a new battery in so if it happens again, that can be ruled out.  It still had the original one that was 6 years old so I'm chalking this up to preventive maintenance.  If this doesn't work, they suspect it could have been the starter.  Nothing like car troubles right before Christmas.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

Another helping of turkey, mashed potatoes and stuffing, please.


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

TWH; that is just terrible, and I don't blame you for being upset.   Some hunters are just irresponsible, and shouldn't even be out there.  If they knew they hit something, they should have been looking for it immediately.  It's disgusting...but, I hope the meat is still ok and not wasted.

Re: the horse...I will have to talk to her when I get a chance; apparently she is doing ok; it was expected as he was sick, and I certainly hope it wasn't his teeth, tho that could have contributed.  And; I'm sure the long trip was stressful for him, as well as being with new horses.  Very sad, but for the best, I suppose.
Then, we found out that their oldest dog, who they brought out from CA also; stayed by the horse all day yesterday and last night.  The horse was his buddy, too.     Strange how animals will do things like that; they are more loyal than humans sometimes.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2013)

Had a nice day in Port Canaveral at the Ron Jon resort buffet. The wife and I try to go once a year and the price, 16.99 is good compared to what some places charge..Nice day but cool wind. Need a sweater today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2013)

I saw a wonderful episode of _The Twilight Zone_ the other night called "_The Hunt_".

An old man and his dog were walking along a fence line that had never been there before. They walk and walk until they reach a gate where a man claiming to be _The Gatekeeper_ informs the old man he can enter but his dog cannot. Supposedly this is Saint Peter at the gates of Heaven.

The old man refuses to part from his dog and continues down the path to another gate where the REAL St. Peter finds him and welcomes them both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2013)

Took a Thanksgiving day walk today by my lonesome, and came across this deer, munching on the fall foliage...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2013)

Great picture, SeaBreeze. God, how I miss just walking through the woods. Growing up I had woods all around us and I would spend hours playing and hunting there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Pappy, it was very peaceful there.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

D'aaaawww, that's a lovely picture SB.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 28, 2013)

Yesterday hot, today raining.
I'm of to club, to have a Guinness or two!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

You're a brave man Bboomer, I can only tolerate that stuff in a beef stew.  Enjoy your arvo.:cheers:


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

Very sad, but touching story about the animals, TWH.  They know when they've lost one of their buddies; they mourn like we do.  

I remember that Twilight Zone episode, Phil, and I agree...I've love to meet my lost pets when I go wherever I'm going. 

Beautiful picture, Seabreeze...the woods is so peaceful; I love the quiet, and being out in nature, too.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

Your picture was wonderful, SB.  Can't believe you were able to get close enough for the shot w/o it darting off.

My Thanksgiving at my children's dad's home was very nice, but some drama presented itself which I'll post later....interesting.  And it had nothing whatsoever to do with me.  I left to drive home earlier than I normally would, always worrying about that night driving -- it comes all too soon these days.  Great food, and so nice to be with loved ones (ex and his family are part of my extended family.  Our divorce was sooo long ago!)

Due to the drama, I got a later start home than I felt comfortable with. I didn't get to deliver the tons of food I brought home for my daughter and SIL, home bound w/a flu bug.  I felt so bad for them missing out, so I will gladly drive across town shortly and deliver it. Otherwise, I wouldn't leave home.  Too many sales crazed people out there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2013)

Sea, is that something in the left background? I can't quite tell ...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 29, 2013)

How was the venison SB?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 29, 2013)

TWH...What happened with the deer, was it able to be salvaged?  Sorry if I missed an update on it.  I know you are upset about finding a deer that had been wounded and died in your pasture, but  try not to be too hard on the hunter.  A wounded deer can go for a very long time and run through brush and over fences when their adrenalin is up.  They will also lay down in a thicket of brush making it impossible to see them.   It is very hard track them as they go in all directions quickly, but most hunters when they realize they've wounded one will earnestly try to track it.  With three shots it sounds as though the hunter knew he hit him, and was trying to bring him down on the run. It was an unlucky shot all around.  Hopefully, the meat will be salvageable, and some good will come from it.

SeaBreeze:  The deer must be used to humans passing through in order for you to get such a great close up shot...A nice Thanksgiving remembrance.

Today I blew leaves for four hours and can barely move now, even my hair hurts, and my fingers are stiff from gripping the blower.  I got about 80 percent of the back done, and if I can still move tomorrow maybe I can finish it.  Then I can start on the front and behind the buildings.  The trees were especially generous with their bounty of leaves this year.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay, day after Thanksgiving . . . strung lights on big tree out back.  Looks pretty...


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

A pleasant and sunny day here.
Went to the town, had a snack and a beer.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 30, 2013)

TWH..A good ending.glad the deer was put to good use.  If that had been on my doorstep it would have been in the freezer in a blink.  I've gotten to prefer venison over beef when it comes to making chili, stews, breakfast sausage and burgers...nice lean meat. Not sure we will get one this year as brother isn't here to help clean it and it's hard for us to handle it.  I do all the butchering, and that's a chore, but well worth it..


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 30, 2013)

Wish I had someone to kick my butt and tell me to get off of it today.  My brain is trying to convince my body to get out and get busy on the leaves.  After 4 hours of that yesterday, the body is winning the argument.  Hubby is no help, he's such an enabler...okay, okay..here I go!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

Roomie inherited an HP Pavilion desktop computer from her nephew and is all giddy and begging me to set it up.

Now here's the problem - it was manufactured (or at least introduced) in 2001. That's almost 13 years ago, which in computer-time  is like 13,000 years. 

It's a 1 ghz processor (most today are over 3), it has 512mb max memory (although it's too slow so far to ascertain that it doesn't in fact have the standard 128mb) and it's running Windows ME. 

My laptop's monitor is larger than what came with this thing.

I tried to update Explorer, just to have something to download Firefox with. I waited an hour for the update to take, only to have the system freeze up. Cold-start, wait, wait, wait ... then tried to download Firefox, which told me my system does not meet the minimum requirements.

Oh, this is going to be a fun evening ...


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Roomie inherited an HP Pavilion desktop computer from her nephew and is all giddy and begging me to set it up.
> 
> Now here's the problem - it was manufactured (or at least introduced) in 2001. That's almost 13 years ago, which in computer-time  is like 13,000 years.
> 
> ...



Thx, bud, sorry for your stressful evening and we all know it will be one.  But thx for the comparison of 14,000 yrs (tho true) that gave me a real lol, so needed.  I'm in pain, another thread coming up.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 30, 2013)

You're lucky Phil:  You will eventually be able to convince roomie that the task is impossible.

I have a friend with Vista on a laptop, who, at my insistence finally bought an external HDD for backups.   Windows backups fail with an "access denied" message and a long number.  No indication what caused the problem or to what access in denied.  Nothing in the logs.  Oh joy ...... 

I'm looking for a reliable Windows backup program;  if I can't find one, I'll write one using AutoIT to handle his task specifically.  That will be fun too .....


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> You're lucky Phil:  You will eventually be able to convince roomie that the task is impossible.
> 
> I have a friend with Vista on a laptop, who, at my insistence finally bought an external HDD for backups.   Windows backups fail with an "access denied" message and a long number.  No indication what caused the problem or to what access in denied.  Nothing in the logs.  Oh joy ......
> 
> I'm looking for a reliable Windows backup program;  if I can't find one, I'll write one using AutoIT to handle his task specifically.  That will be fun too .....



I think she just wants it to play games, but even at that I don't think she'll be able to play some of the Facebook ones that she loves so much - I just don't think the processor and the memory will be able to handle them. It's already a chore for my laptop. 

I also saw that the standard HD for that model is something like 40Gb, and a quick look at her program list shows a ton of stuff I'd have to get rid of to free up some space.

If I had the money I'd just buy her a new one. Maybe Santa will hear my plea ... 

Maybe if we all switched over to Linux our problems would be solved, eh?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Maybe if we all switched over to Linux our problems would be solved, eh?


No.  Someone would figure out a way to make us pay Micro$oft prices for it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 1, 2013)

Didn't get to work on the leaves yesterday as it turned out to be too windy for blowing them...oh, darn! 

Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow, is my motto..well, it's tomorrow and no excuses apparent, there's no wind, just a still aching body from two days ago...oh, darn!


----------



## TICA (Dec 1, 2013)

December thread posted!   This one is now closed.


----------

